# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Sport stores in Moscow?

## cm23

Hi! 
I

----------


## flowforever

ЦСКА: http://www.cska-football.ru/index.pl?s=24&l=ru 
Локомотив:
Официальный магазин клуба: 
ул. Б.Черкизовская д.125-А, стадион «Локомотив», Восточная трибуна, между 6 и 7 секторами. Время работы: с 11:00 до 20:00. Тел.: 500-30-73
Магазины Adidas: ТЦ ГУМ линия 3; Красная Пресня д.23; ТЦ Мега, 41-й км МКАД; ТЦ Ашан, Осташковское шоссе д.1; ТЦ Атриум, Земляной вал д.33. 
Спартак:
МАГАЗИН «RED-WHITE SPORT» Краснопрудная улица, д. 3/5, 
м. «Комсомольская» (50 м от Ярославского вокзала). 
Торпедо: http://www.torpedo.ru/support/merchandise.phtml

----------


## cm23

Many Thanks for obviously putting quite some work in there!  ::   
I

----------

